# A couple of pics of my female



## dorton (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 19, 2007)

She is nice, very healthy looking!! Great pictures!!


----------



## Mike (Oct 23, 2007)

I like her coloration. She's darker than most of the adults I have seen.


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 23, 2007)

Yea, I have one that is very dark, one of my older females Dark Lady.


----------



## dorton (Oct 23, 2007)

Thats a nice looking lady Bobby.
I love her sides.


----------



## greentriple (Oct 31, 2007)

Two sexy little bitches, yea baby yea!!!


----------



## Mike (Oct 31, 2007)

greentriple said:


> To sexy little bitches, yea baby yea!!!



:lol:


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## dorton (Oct 31, 2007)

I know one of the things you breed for light colored pattern, but wonder if they were selectively bred for dark markings if an all black could be produced? That would be pretty sweet!


----------



## Mvskokee (Oct 31, 2007)

dude i love he dark color


----------



## dorton (Nov 27, 2007)

A few more pics of my dark lady.


----------



## Mike (Nov 27, 2007)

She likes reptile magazine too, huh? :lol: 

I just noticed the "singe mark" on her nose, nice touch.


----------



## erk (Nov 28, 2007)

...lizard porn...


----------



## greentriple (Nov 28, 2007)

I just noticed in the first set of pics that we have the same piece of walking stone. Home Dept.?

She looks great. I too like the dark color on her, in a world where most seem to want "light" tegus it's nice to see one that is darker, she's almost more unusual and a unique find. The burt patch on her nose just adds to her indivuduality, I can't say I've seen pictures of another tegu that looks like yours. Although, Barbaros is pretty dark as well, and I like the way he looks too. As for mine there seem to be hundres that are very similar. I'm envious. Ah the grass is always greener (Where you water it).


----------



## hoosier (Nov 28, 2007)

dorton said:


> A few more pics of my dark lady.



hey, which months issue of reptiles is that? i may have to back order it because i want that article on the water monitors. 8)


----------



## dorton (Nov 28, 2007)

I'll check the mag in a little while and let you know.

Which spot on her nose are you two referencing? I have never seen one on here in person, and must just be looking too hard at the pics. I think it may be a piece of mulch or something????


----------



## dorton (Nov 30, 2007)

hoosier said:


> hey, which months issue of reptiles is that? i may have to back order it because i want that article on the water monitors. 8)




Dec 2003


----------



## aj12790 (Nov 30, 2007)

greentriple said:


> Two sexy little bitches, yea baby yea!!![/qI agree.I like that dark colorote]


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 2, 2007)

I really like how dark she is. It makes her look more monitor-ish and bad a**!


----------



## dorton (Dec 16, 2007)

just an overhead shot in the tub





Its crazy, I really REALLY enjoy these creatures. I just can't get enough of them.


----------



## olympus (Dec 16, 2007)

I think that tegu is researching the competition.


----------



## dorton (Apr 27, 2008)

Just a random pic from her in the yard yesterday. I had a bunch more, but they accidentally got reased when uploading :cry: 

She went outside in the grass for the first time ever a couple of weeks ago, and all went well for a little bit. After I let her down and let her walk around for a little bit she kinda went into the wild animal mindset for a couple of minutes. She started snorting, and blew up like she was really pissed. It caught me off guard due to the fact she had never acted like that...ever! She was even twitching her tail like she wanted to be sure it was ready to whip if needed. I reached down and grabbed her, she freaked out, started death rolling, and even opened her mouth in an attempt to get away!
I just held her to keep her from getting injured, or biting me and after a minute or so she calmed right back down.
We are working towards another outing, but for now it just consists of us sitting on the back porch and enjoying the sun.


----------

